# Okeechobee Fats Tackle Bags



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I was curious if anyone has tried the Okeechobee Fats tackle bags that Wal Mart sells? They are big bags for a good price, but I can't find anything about the company on the net, which is weird. Any opinions would be good. Thanks

lg_mouth
Luke 1:49


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought one and you u have all the storage u want but it will get heavy! I like its better than my old one I had.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

If its the same one iam thinking of it does get heavy when fully loaded. I bought one last year has side pockets a front pocket for sun glasses and screen on back and top. The only problem i have seen with mine is that the snaps on the plastic cases that come with it can be a pain at times. Not wanting to snap close. Other than that i really like the bag itself.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. The price at my Wal Mart (Mason) is around $38. A pretty good price for a bag that size. Well, looks like I better go get one, off to Wal Mart. 

lg_mouth
Romans 10:9-10


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

My uncle has one he just bought at Walmart. I like it, but I don't think I would really want it for bankfishing like I do most of the time. I would love it if I had a boat and kept it in there though!


----------



## jqeskimo (May 6, 2005)

I just got one of these bags and I really like it. Yes it does get a little heavy, but I am usually fishing out of a boat anyway. I like that it has all of that storage space. My only question is what those two little strap things are on the front face. They look like pole holders, but I am sure that is not what they are for. Any ideas?


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hello
I Have One Also, They Do Get Heavy! But They Are Better Than The Other Bags I've Owned. Those 2 Things You Mentioned Are For Pliers Or Other Tools. I Like That You Have A Place Inside Flap For Storing Your Maps And Gps.

Tom


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, I made the purchase. I got the red one with I believe 6 boxes inside. Love it so far. Doesn't weigh near as much as my Flambeau bag did. Only thing I don't like is there is no spinnerbait box. I fixed that by buying one of those $5 Quantum binders and put my spinners in that. I really like those tool holders on the front, keeps the plyers right where I need them.

lg_mouth
Romans 10:9-10


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i just bought a tackle bag from walmart also but i got the quantum bag that was almost as big as the okechobee fats bag but it was about 10 bucks cheaper it didnt have a spinner bait box either so modified one of my old boxes and took care of that for now anyway.


----------

